# 08 autotrail with 2 solar panels fitted



## Damandarby (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello, I've recently purchased an 08 flat autotrail Cheyenne se with a Sargent 325 charger unit and my HM has 2 solar panels on the roof an 80w and a 90w connected in parrellel, totalling 170w. After some investigation I realised that neither of the panels is connected, as after reading the service history the previous owner had an inverter fitted which he has now removed and just left the wires tapped up and unconnected. The issue is do I just buy a new solar regulator as the Sargent is only rated to one hundred watts and Feed the solar panel output directly into the leisure batteries via the new regulator? Doing this means my starter battery won't get any charge when we're parked up and the DVD CD player runs from the starter battery. Ideally I'd like to run it through the Sargent unit. I'm not sure what's the best way forward as I'd like to utiliese both the panels fitted to the roof. I've checked the panels and both are working fine. Any help greatly appreciated. Daman


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I might be inclined to buy a new MPPT solar controller, and feed the leisure batteries direct, then get a B2B gizmo to take care of the starter battery, ignore the Sargent altogether as far as solar is concerned.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd give Sargent a call and ask for their advice - 01482 678981

I've called them a couple of times and found them very helpful.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> I'd give Sargent a call and ask for their advice - 01482 678981
> 
> I've called them a couple of times and found them very helpful.


I've not had anything to do with Sargent for along time, but they were most helpful, but do you think they would be able to help integrating the solar Peter, I ask, as the chap we bought the Kontiki off, tried that route and ended up doing as I suggested, Sargents could help, but the cost was prohibitive for what was needed, so he DIYd it.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Have to agree with Kev's suggestion in post #2 , it's the arrangement I have in my 07 AT and it works well.

Terry


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've not had anything to do with Sargent for along time, but they were most helpful, but do you think they would be able to help integrating the solar Peter, I ask, as the chap we bought the Kontiki off, tried that route and ended up doing as I suggested, Sargents could help, but the cost was prohibitive for what was needed, so he DIYd it.


I'm sure you're right Kev and they may well be unable to suggest anything else. For the sake of a phone call though I was thinking it probably covers all bases as I would imagine that they can give a definitive view on what's possible and not possible.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> I'm sure you're right Kev and they may well be unable to suggest anything else. For the sake of a phone call though I was thinking it probably covers all bases as I would imagine that they can give a definitive view on what's possible and not possible.


Definitely worth a call Peter


----------

